# R32GTR makeover -AT LAST!!-



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

Well..finally I managed to give me some time to start working on my GTR.
I broke the front diff last summer/fall and I already bought another one.
I also have to change the upper links and I have also bought new ones from driftwork.
And I will also put the oil restrictors into the turbos.
And after I have done this I will have the car fully resprayed in same color. 

here are some pictures I have taken since I started my work.










































I couldnt remove the right front axle out of the diff...any ideas how I can do that?









The left one was very easy 

















This is what I got when I was going to take the oil out of the front diff..
..looks like something is broken


























































so far I´ve done everything all by myself...and will do most of this all by myself exept the paintjob...I will take the car to a garage in keflavik to do that.

so far so good.
I will try to post pics while I keep working on the car.
My plan is to finish this before june (at least the engine removing part)

feel free to comment and give me some advice and ideas:thumbsup:

Cheers,
Teitur Yngvi (Dohc)


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

good to see things starting to take shape!


----------



## Rossy (Oct 13, 2006)

Well done mate will be a nice motor when you get it sorted. Fair play to ya for doin all that work yourself are you a mechanic?


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

Rossy said:


> Well done mate will be a nice motor when you get it sorted. Fair play to ya for doin all that work yourself are you a mechanic?


thanx,

and nope..Im not a mechanic.
But I know how thing works and what to do 
and I have good friends that can do alot of things too so Im all good :thumbsup:
Its not going to be hard I think,I´ve done this two times before (but then we was two doing to this)

I started on tuesday last week...and worked on the car tuesday evening,wednesday evening, had to go to akureyri (north Iceland)on thursday last week to go to my girlfriends grandmothers funeral...came back on sunday and worked on the car on monday evening and last night after work.Im hoping I can remove the engine tomorrow or friday/saturday...and put it back in later next week.

Im only working in my GTR after work...so 2-4 hours a day. for 4days...so its ~8-16hours work I´ve done already.


----------



## Taiquri (Jan 15, 2007)

Easiest way to take drivers side front axle out is this:
-Open front differential cover
-Take big screwdriver and push axle out =) 

it comes easily :thumbsup:


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

Taiquri said:


> Easiest way to take drivers side front axle out is this:
> -Open front differential cover
> -Take big screwdriver and push axle out =)
> 
> it comes easily :thumbsup:


Thanx man:thumbsup:

it worked very well:smokin:


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

some pics I took tonite...I didnt do much tonight.
but here are some new pics.


























and here are some pics from inside of the front diff...:bawling:










































And I could remove the driver´s side front axle:thumbsup:


----------



## Taiquri (Jan 15, 2007)

BTW, nice project!


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

Here are the upper links...the old vs. new one

Old one:










New one:


----------



## Boydie.NI (Aug 24, 2008)

Looks like your first call about the front diff was correct, you see pensioners with better teeth than that.
Good amount of work ahead of you there, but i'll all be worth it.


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

Well...engine is finally out of the car.

did alot of things today,
like... removing the engine,clean the enginebay,removed turbos off the engine and put the new oil restrictors into the turbos and put the turbos back on.
Cleaned the floor where my car is standing,it was a little bit dirty after some oil and other liquids.

I took alot of pictures but the website where im keeping my pics is not working very well tonight so I will post the pics as soon as I can


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

Well here are some new pics...since few days ago.
Havent had time to post´em up.

here you go:

A friend of mine came to help me remove the engine out of the car.


































































and here are some parts from the front diff..



















Pushed the car outside to clean the engine bay.


























There was alot of oil and sand everywhere:confused



































here we see where the valve cover gasket was leaking a tiny bit oil...


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

Here are the oil restrictor I got for my turbos...










And these are the bolts I removed from the turbos...


















I had to remove the turbos from the engine to put the oil restrictors into the turbos,only took me 4hours


























this is a very good kart I have under the engine..LoL...I can drive the engine where I want while I do my work.:thumbsup:










voila...here I have put the oil restrictors in the turbos:clap:
(not the best photo to show it)










and here is the last one I have from this day (last sunday)










More coming soon.:smokin:

Cheers,


----------



## GouldyGTR (May 17, 2008)

nice progress on the car, 

lucky the diff didnt go "bang" and jam up

keep us updated with your work


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

And here are some pics I took tonight..

Here I was trying to "clean" some rust I saw 
(im not finished yet)


























Removed the gearbox,and will try to get ready for oilpan swap


















Twin plated Exedy Clutch:thumbsup:









And here are some examples of the color Im going to use on my gtr when it will be resprayed after Im done with the engine/front diff
(same color as is on the car...Gun Metal Grey) (KH2)


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

More update pics.

Here I was getting ready to replace the oilpan to get _new_front diff.


















here is the _new_ oilpan 

















and here is the old one with the broken diff..removed:clap:










Engine ready to get _new_ oilpan.


















Oilpan ready for the engine:thumbsup::clap:










Mission acomplished:thumbsup:


























clutch and gearbox is back on:thumbsup:









And the last thing to do with the engine was to seal the valve covers

























next update...bodywork..


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

More update pics.

Here I was getting ready to replace the oilpan to get _new_front diff.


















here is the _new_ oilpan 

















and here is the old one with the broken diff..removed:clap:










Engine ready to get _new_ oilpan.


















Oilpan ready for the engine:thumbsup::clap:










Mission acomplished:thumbsup:


























clutch and gearbox is back on:thumbsup:









And the last thing to do with the engine was to seal the valve covers

























Now the engine is ready to be put back in the car.

next update...bodywork..


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

this is where the rear bumper contacs the rear wing.


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

looking good mate keep the pics coming!


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

Took a day off from work today to work on my GT-R:thumbsup:

Not much left to do....but I took these pics.


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Excellent effort.

Are you going to remove the HICAS while the engine is out, also are you wanting to keep you AC?

Baz


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

I already removed the AC last time I removed the engine...and I already sold it.
Im going to keep the HICAS.


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

Here are some update pics...


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

The old and the new upper link:thumbsup:


























I´ve put the engine back in the car and test driven it 
its now being resprayed.


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

My GT-R is all ready now,
Im going to take it out for a test drive.

Im going to post pics soon.


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

This may be a stupid question, but how the hell are you going to repaint a car with the wndows still in..


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

Dynamix said:


> This may be a stupid question, but how the hell are you going to repaint a car with the wndows still in..


You havent seen all the pics yet.
I havent uploaded all the pics of this project because I havent got the time to do it because I have been working and spending time working on the car and also spending time with my girlfriend so computer has to wait sometimes


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Looks very sharp. The kit makes the car look much squarer. Nice job!


----------



## GouldyGTR (May 17, 2008)

very nice mate, bet your well chuffed with the outcome, 

youve done a really good job on that one!


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

beautiful! I love the way your car turned out!


----------



## Jimboj (Sep 14, 2008)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## gs75 (Feb 4, 2007)

Great effort. I wish I had the space and skills to do that kind of stuff.

Dohc, where did you buy the turbo oil restrictors from?


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

lovely car great colour too:thumbsup:


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

gs75 said:


> Great effort. I wish I had the space and skills to do that kind of stuff.
> 
> Dohc, where did you buy the turbo oil restrictors from?


Thank everybody.

I bought the oil restrictors from some user on this forum,
They might be up for sale if I dont have to use them in the turbo im buying next.


Teitur Yngvi (Dohc)


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

Well...my GTR has been sold now so I dont have any GTR anymore


----------

